# Baltic BoR bracelet smallish?



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Anyone else find the stock Baltic BoR bracelet small? I’m on the 2nd to the final micro adjustment setting of the bracelet and I have a 6-3/4” wrist. The only watch that I haven’t had to remove any links to date.
Is there a way to get 1 or 2 extra links without plunking for a whole new bracelet from Baltic?


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Try emailing Baltic, maybe they can sell you some.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Glencoe said:


> Try emailing Baltic, maybe they can sell you some.


Thanks. Did that. The bracelet I got will not work for anyone with a wrist over 7".


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Bummer. That seems a bit restrictive in terms of those with larger wrists that might be interested in that watch.

Weird...?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Good news!

Heard back from Baltic and they’re shipping me extra links. Free other than postage costs.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Big shout out to the top notch customer service from Baltic! Quick responses and to the point.

I only needed 1 additional row of links but they sent me 3 free of charge!









Now I'm able to wear my watch on their BoR bracelet without being on the final 2 micro adjustments.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

That's pretty neat that they are so responsive to a customer request.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Dirty Red said:


> That's pretty neat that they are so responsive to a customer request.


There's normal/good customer service and then there's great customer service. I was highly impressed to say the least.


----------



## 767driver (Nov 12, 2014)

I just received my new Baltic Aquascaphe and it came with a rather short bracelet for my approx. 7.25 inch wrist. I emailed them and they promptly replied that additional links would be sent out to me.


----------



## 767driver (Nov 12, 2014)

UPDATE... Baltic sent me extra links within days of my email to them. Excellent service!


----------



## Blackdawgz (Nov 10, 2018)

767driver said:


> UPDATE... Baltic sent me extra links within days of my email to them. Excellent service!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice service…that goes a long way. By the way how is that Baltic BOR… worth the price?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Blackdawgz said:


> Nice service…that goes a long way. By the way how is that Baltic BOR… worth the price?


Silky smooth bracelet. Comfortable to say the least and completes the look of the Aquascaphe. Just note it has a friction stamped brushed/polished edge clasp.


----------



## Blackdawgz (Nov 10, 2018)

Saswatch said:


> Silky smooth bracelet. Comfortable to say the least and completes the look of the Aquascaphe. Just note it has a friction stamped brushed/polished edge clasp.


Thanks


----------



## taylores57 (4 mo ago)

My bracelet is right at the edge of being too small. I would love to put in an extra link and then micro-adjust down, but I bought mine used. Although, my friend is so jealous he might be buying his own, I'll see if he can get some extra links.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

taylores57 said:


> My bracelet is right at the edge of being too small. I would love to put in an extra link and then micro-adjust down, but I bought mine used. Although, my friend is so jealous he might be buying his own, I'll see if he can get some extra links.


Maybe ask Baltic anyway? I would use the "honesty" approach and say you bought the Baltic watch from it's prior owner, and you need one link. Offer to pay for it and ask the price. Maybe they'll send it for free, or maybe the cost won't be prohibitive for only one link?


----------

